# What do you put in your frame pack?



## AcuNinja (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello bikepackers,

I've done one bikepacking adventure a long time ago, and it was epic. There were crashes, tents got torn, too much gear got brought along, giant backpacks were worn.

I'm getting into the mode of bikepacking, and investigating this newfangled invention, the frame bag. Just trying to get my head around the concept. Thus the question:

Whad do experienced bikepackers carry in your frame bags?

I"m especially interested in hearing from the full-suspension rider whose frame bags are small enough to fit in the smaller space on most FS frames.


----------



## bikebeard (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, since nobody else has answered I shall give you a commuters version of what I carry in my Revelate frame bag on my Salsa Fargo. 

Topeak mini pump
Spare tube
Tool Kit (levers, patch kit, bicycle multi tool, spare deraileur hanger, presta schrader adaptor)
First Aid kit (basic, bandages, latex gloves, cleansing wipes, wrap, gauze pads, that sort of thing)
Brooks weatherproof seat cover
Rain jacket and pants
And thats about it. I have plenty of room for other items. Sometimes I throw a long sleeved shirt or gloves in there as well.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I pack my bike with an interest in putting stuff that needs to be accessed quickly in the framebag.

My seat bag is somewhat harder to access and my sleep system is on my bars. The frame bag has zippers that are easy to access.

Generally the frame bag is focused on food, clothing, toothbrush, sunblock, tools, maps, etc. If the item is used at camp it goes on the bars or in the rear bag.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Change of clothes, water bottle, and snacks pretty much fills mine up... and its on a HT.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

febikes said:


> I pack my bike with an interest in putting stuff that needs to be accessed quickly in the framebag.
> 
> My seat bag is somewhat harder to access and my sleep system is on my bars. The frame bag has zippers that are easy to access.
> 
> Generally the frame bag is focused on food, clothing, toothbrush, sunblock, tools, maps, etc. If the item is used at camp it goes on the bars or in the rear bag.


I follow the same logic, keeping camp stuff on the bars/seatbag and stuff I need to access easily in the frame bag.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Even though I don't have a frame bag, I thought the best thing to do was to put your heaviest items in one? Weight at either end of the bike, especially over the bars, can alter the handling a lot more than having it centred. I have a bar/seat bag combination and the weight I have on the bars would be better put elsewhere.


----------



## AcuNinja (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

My FS frame (Maverick Durance) has very little space in the triangle, so it won't hold much. I'm debating if it's even worth the expense of getting a custom frame bag to go in that tiny space. 

So naturally the idea was "Well, see what people put in there, and decide if it's worth it or not."

I have an old hip pack that straps nicely to the bars, and I'm in the process of developing a seatpost solution that might work with the funky suspension design of my bike.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wtih a FS you could always try the cheaper of the shelve framebag from Jandd.
Frame Pack
I don't have a FS, but i could always carry enough stuff in it.
But now that i have a full-size frambag, i find myself carrying way more stuff then i need on a simple trip.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Rabies010 said:


> Wtih a FS you could always try the cheaper of the shelve framebag from Jandd.
> Frame Pack
> I don't have a FS, but i could always carry enough stuff in it.
> But now that i have a full-size frambag, i find myself carrying way more stuff then i need on a simple trip.


That's what I'm using.... $30....can't beat it


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, can't beat the price and the extra space (and comfort) you get in return.

As the OP wanted to know what we all carry around.
Standard items in my framebag are :

Leatherman multitool
Lezyne biketool.
Small flashlight or Petzl headlight.
Spare tire and patches.
Handpump
Spare chain link and some extra allen-bolts and nuts.
Tape.
Small bottle of chainlube.
Tissues.
Nitrile gloves.
Alcohol based hand sanitiser. (doubles as fuel for fires)
Survival match. (small metal canister containing zippo fuel and wick/flint conbination)
Small cotton rag.
30ft of 550 paracord.

And i still have to stick some extra TP and spokes in my seattube/post and find or make a small first aid kit.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Beer - but you can get bigger bottles in panniers


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

SimpleJon said:


> Beer - but you can get bigger bottles in panniers


Good call.
But i might surpise you in the near future, stay tuned......


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

On a recent 2 nighter we found out there were huts with stoves, fuel and cooking gear etc that we could use for a few dollars when we got to the trail start. So we ditched the camping gear and carried whisky, beer, steaks and other luxuries instead - It was Bliss


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

SimpleJon said:


> So we ditched the camping gear and carried EVEN MORE whisky, beer, steaks and other luxuries instead


Fixed it.


----------

